# Trainspotting 2. Uscita 2016. Regista cast e attori.



## admin (8 Settembre 2015)

Sta per tornare sul grande schermo il film che ha segnato un'intera generazione. Uno dei film più belli della storia. Stiamo parlando di Trainspotting, il capolavoro di Danny Boyle uscito negli anni '90. Trainspotting 2, che uscirà in tutti i cinema nel 2016, sarà girato dallo stesso Boyle. L'annuncio è stato dato proprio dal regista. Ed il cast? Dovrebbe essere composto, interamente o quasi, da tutti i ragazzi che abbiamo conosciuto nella prima versione del film. Quindi, Ewan McGregor, Ewan Bremner, Jonny Lee Miller, Robert Carlyle, Kevin McKidd e Kelly Macdonald. Ritroveremo, dunque, Mark Renton ed i suoi amici Sick Boy, Spud, Begbie e tutti gli altri.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Settembre 2015)




----------



## beleno (8 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sta per tornare sul grande schermo il film che ha segnato un'intera generazione. Uno dei film più belli della storia. Stiamo parlando di Trainspotting, il capolavoro di Danny Boyle uscito negli anni '90. Trainspotting 2, che uscirà in tutti i cinema nel 2016, sarà girato dallo stesso Boyle. L'annuncio è stato dato proprio dal regista. Ed il cast? Dovrebbe essere composto, interamente o quasi, da tutti i ragazzi che abbiamo conosciuto nella prima versione del film. Quindi, Ewan McGregor, Ewan Bremner, Jonny Lee Miller, Robert Carlyle, Kevin McKidd e Kelly Macdonald. Ritroveremo, dunque, Mark Renton ed i suoi amici Sick Boy, Spud, Begbie e tutti gli altri.



Begbie 
Non vedo l'ora, ricordo che lo fecero su Italia 1 in seconda serata accompagnato da un dibattito sulle droghe  altri tempi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2015)

Sarà una ciofeca, questi sono i classici film compiuti in se stessi, che non hanno bisogno di un continuo.


----------



## Dexter (8 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sta per tornare sul grande schermo il film che ha segnato un'intera generazione. Uno dei film più belli della storia. Stiamo parlando di Trainspotting, il capolavoro di Danny Boyle uscito negli anni '90. Trainspotting 2, che uscirà in tutti i cinema nel 2016, sarà girato dallo stesso Boyle. L'annuncio è stato dato proprio dal regista. Ed il cast? Dovrebbe essere composto, interamente o quasi, da tutti i ragazzi che abbiamo conosciuto nella prima versione del film. Quindi, Ewan McGregor, Ewan Bremner, Jonny Lee Miller, Robert Carlyle, Kevin McKidd e Kelly Macdonald. Ritroveremo, dunque, Mark Renton ed i suoi amici Sick Boy, Spud, Begbie e tutti gli altri.


Non ho capito se sarà "*****", il seguito letterario di Trainspotting praticamente...?


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Settembre 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non ho capito se sarà "*****", il seguito letterario di Trainspotting praticamente...?



Tempo fa si dicessi di sì, che stavano lavorando a quello



edit: si "diceva", ovviamente


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Settembre 2015)

Un film che ha segnato un pezzo di storia, indimenticabile. Ma non sono tanto sicuro che fare un seguito sia la cosa migliore


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Un film che ha segnato un pezzo di storia, indimenticabile. Ma non sono tanto sicuro che fare un seguito sia la cosa migliore


Appunto, Trainspotting è stato troppo grande per un seguito... forse potrebbe avere un senso se si basasse su ***** di Welsh, come è stato ipotizzato sopra.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Settembre 2015)

ma siamo sicuri ?? è come se facessero un Balle spaziali 2 .. è come se facessero un Pulp Fiction 2.... non ne sono convinto.. per me inizia e finisce li su quel ponte..


----------



## Jino (9 Settembre 2015)

Forse sarà un pacco...ma di certo non me lo perdo!!!


----------



## Dexter (10 Settembre 2015)

Guardate che se è basato sul seguito "vero", cioè *****, è tutt'altro che un pacco. Se inventano di sana pianta un'altra storia allora tutto può essere. Ma credo sarà basato sul libro, sennò non avrebbe senso


----------



## mistergao (11 Settembre 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Guardate che se è basato sul seguito "vero", cioè *****, è tutt'altro che un pacco. Se inventano di sana pianta un'altra storia allora tutto può essere. Ma credo sarà basato sul libro, sennò non avrebbe senso



Che poi, diciamocelo, come facilmente intuibile dal nome ***** non c'entra nulla con le droghe, ci sono solo più o meno gli stessi protagonisti, ma non si parla di droghe, sostanzialmente di sesso e di vite sfasciate.
E comunque se così fosse voglio vedere come rendono il personaggio di Gas Terry


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Settembre 2015)

Sick Boy


----------



## Snake (27 Luglio 2016)




----------



## Jino (27 Luglio 2016)

Fremo!!!!


----------

